# LAYOUT DIVER (PICS) YOU HAVE TO SEE



## gunnertim (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

that's pretty cool. At first I thought it was pictures of the Lund going over the layout boats!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty cool. Can't be cheap though.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It looks like he had no idea they were there. Prolly scared the crap out of both of them.

Was this you?

Taken from a plane?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

$$$$$$$$$ nice pics


----------



## gunnertim (Jul 1, 2007)

Tracker deep v-17 boat, I was driving the boat, this is all my rig, and pics were free


----------



## TBLACKDUALTEMP (Oct 1, 2002)

What about the dogs?
If I can't hunt without my dog - not worth it.


----------



## gunnertim (Jul 1, 2007)

You can bring them with you but a pain to lift the dog up in the boat in 10 foot of water


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

great pic's. mind me askin what side the bay you were on?


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

shiawassee_kid said:


> great pic's. mind me askin what side the bay you were on?


Dan,

He's posted those pics on all of our websites too, and I was assuming Lake St. Clair because the tail label is "Detroit", and the "Coasties" there are usually going through their open water drills this time of year preparing for the ice fisherman, and the ones they have to pluck off of the ice floes.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

just ducky said:


> shiawassee_kid said:
> 
> 
> > great pic's. mind me askin what side the bay you were on?
> ...


ah, damn your payin attention aren't ya? hehe. Ya i seen his post on other site, not sure why i asked here...to lazy to switch sites.


----------



## drillbit (Oct 16, 2006)

I noticed that in the first two pics, the boat on the left had a distinct shadow at the front(foot) end due to alligatoring, is it the same make as the boat on the right? Or is the guy in the right boat just 30# heavier?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to do that in Ohio all the time. You can't believe how peaceful it is out there. Just rocking along with the waves and only the sound of ducks, geese, water birds, wind, and waves. You can doze off pretty quick lying there on your back.

The one thing about it, is that you realize just how helpless you are, when you're far offshore in that environment. It's cold out there, but when the redheads and 'bills are moving it doesn' t take long to warm up.

Nice pics.
Dan


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

dfisher said:


> ...The one thing about it, is that you realize just how helpless you are, when you're far offshore in that environment...


Sure are helpless. Probably 10-15 years ago, we had a group of guys layout hunting on Lake St. Clair here in Michigan. Somehow the guys in the tender boat fell in and ended up drowning...speculation was that the motor got tangled in a long-line, and they fell over trying to free it. But anyway, this left the poor guy in the layout all by himself, helplessly watching his buddies drown! He ended up freeing the layout boat, and drifting/paddling for hours until he made it to shore.

Layout hunting can be a blast, but dedicated layout hunters are a different breed. I know some  Some of whom occasionally haunt this site :lol:


----------

